# 1940-41 Collegiate Sears (elgin) Mens Bicycle Cleaned Up



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

It's been a busy day but I was still able to knock out the new Collegiate.
Here it is from eBay





It was nicely packed and they even left directions on how to put it back together...lol


 



Unwrapped and on the stand




The whole bike had faded and blotchy paint but a ton of potential.

 






View attachment 361083

View attachment 361084

View attachment 361085

View attachment 361086


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

The polishing begins

Half the guard finished




Before and after the fender


 

 

It had only one pedal and a beautiful kids seat




All done.  I should do the whole thing one more time but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm wondering it they came with that little seat.  Here's another original one with the same little single bar frame seat.
http://www.nostalgic.net/1938-1941-sears-collegiate-elgin


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 17, 2016)

That looks awesome!

Amazing what a bit of "elbow grease" will do!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

Thankls, My back is killing me after working on it but a couple Advil and a beers really helps


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

MrAustralia said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Amazing what a bit of "elbow grease" will do!



What did you do with that longtank Rollfast?


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 17, 2016)

What did you use to polish it up?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2016)

I tried everything that I had at home but then had to break down and get this.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks good man, I'll have to give that stuff a try


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2016)

Wow! Great looking bike!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks great Chris. I like it!

I'll have to try that product from Meguiars but another good product that works wonders is TR3.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> It's been a busy day but I was still able to knock out the new Collegiate.
> Here it is from eBay
> View attachment 361078
> 
> ...



that is a nice bike good find I was going to go for it on e bay but did not  that,s a good one


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use the ultimate compound too, have always loved how things turn out with it.


----------



## Stickley (Sep 18, 2016)

Ultimate compound is the best ! Great bike looks fantastic !


----------



## littleman (Dec 10, 2022)

Nice work


----------



## Vinz (Dec 12, 2022)

Great condition ! A true survivor , with it's original paintjob  .👏


----------

